# RE: Cutting



## Soapsavvy (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello everyone, can someone suggest how in the world I'm supposed to cut a 25lb. block of M&P? I don't have a tool that large. What do you guys use?


----------



## Stacyspy (Feb 29, 2016)

This is what I use...


----------



## Arimara (Feb 29, 2016)

Stacyspy said:


> This is what I use...



That's a way better tool than most knives.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 29, 2016)

Don't know if you're in the US but I saw one of those chopper/scrapers (the thing in stacy's picture) at the dollar tree just yesterday. Thought about picking one up but decided against it since I cut all of my cp/hp soaps with a wire and I don't do MP soap much anymore. 

I agree that one of those choppers works well. I also suggest heating it a bit with a flame or in hot water before cutting. It will cut like butter then!

Found it online! 
https://m.dollartree.com/h5/r/produ...Chopper-Scrapers/500c526c532p363205/index.pro


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 29, 2016)

This might be an option to consider: http://www.utrechtart.com/Richeson-Wire-Toggle-Clay-Cutter-MP-34240-001-i1014012.utrecht


----------



## Earthen_Step (Feb 29, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Hello everyone, can someone suggest how in the world I'm supposed to cut a 25lb. block of M&P? I don't have a tool that large. What do you guys use?



Disclaimer: I don't do M&P and don't use the equipment below.  I only use a knife to cut.

http://soapequipment.com/soapcutters/
This is expensive: http://soapequipment.com/EZwaySoapCutter/

And "forcraftssake.com..."

I think this video they are using the equipment from the 2nd link.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBuoFQllzTE[/ame]


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 29, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> This might be an option to consider: http://www.utrechtart.com/Richeson-Wire-Toggle-Clay-Cutter-MP-34240-001-i1014012.utrecht


Wire will not cut m&p. We found it best to take a large knife and cut if off in chunks and fill another container with the chunks. No wire cutter, even the one above, will cut m&p.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification, Carolyn! Good to know.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone, Stacey where did you buy that from?


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 29, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Thanks everyone, Stacey where did you buy that from?


You can get them on Amazon. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...eywords=pastry+cutter&sprefix=pastry+,aps,256
I always found a big butcher knife cuts into the block better than these pastry cutters. But either will work. I have cut up many a block for my daughter when her husband is not around to help.

You are welcome DeeAnna. I just did not really believe it until I tried cutting a batch of soap which I made layered with melt and pour. My daughter told me I could not cut it with my multi bar wire cutter. Being me I just did not believe, after the hubby had to replace several wires I now believe it, of course that was also after trying a wire cheese cutter.  LOL, I am a slow and/or stubborn learner


----------



## Arimara (Feb 29, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> You can get them on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...eywords=pastry+cutter&sprefix=pastry+,aps,256
> I always found a big butcher knife cuts into the block better than these pastry cutters. But either will work. I have cut up many a block for my daughter when her husband is not around to help.



You mean this Lil ol' thing? :twisted::mrgreen:

That reminds me I have a few knives I'd like to replace...


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 1, 2016)

I found something but it's way more than I want to spend, even though I know I'll get multiple usages out of it. I really do believe in having good tools when creating! Hum!!!!! Gotta give this one some thought.


----------



## Stacyspy (Mar 1, 2016)

Amazon. They have A LOT of different ones to choose from. I picked a mid-price one, it was just under $10.



Soapsavvy said:


> Thanks everyone, Stacey where did you buy that from?


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks Galaxy, and that's a really good tip too!!!


----------

